

Illegal downloads at "epidemic" levels in Australia - jwilliams
http://www.theage.com.au/news/web/illegal-downloading-hits-epidemic-proportions/2008/09/23/1221935645031.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1

======
DabAsteroid
Australia is 95th of 107, at 28%, in this Nationmaster table of software-
piracy by nation:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=314632>

That means it is the 13th least-pirating nation. For comparison, the U.S. is
the #1 least-pirating nation, at only 20%.

